# Lavender essential oil a potential cure for the receptors involved in DP/DR



## gaga1456 (Jan 29, 2017)

I think that most on this forum agree that anxiety played an important role in starting symptoms of dp/dr. Also this study confirms that:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4006595/

Lavender essential oil is one of the best anti-anxiety herbs that exist, comparable to a benzodiazepine:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19962288

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6007527/

Here the important part:

Lavender* inhibits* the 5ht1a receptor and also modulates the nmda receptor

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4360214/

http://mhc.cpnp.org/doi/10.9740/mhc.2017.07.147



> The authors postulate that reductions in 5HT1A receptor activity may be a commonality in the anxiolytic efficacy of various interventions, and that SLO (lavender) also acts via this mechanism.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5437114/



> LEO (lavender oil) was able to displace CGP39653 binding in a dose-dependent mode, which means that this oil may exert nerve-calming effects via modulating NMDA receptors.


important to note:

http://depersonalizace.info/file/2004.pdf

Depersonalisation disorder is characterised by prominent depersonalisation and often derealisation, without clinically notable memory or identity disturbances. The disorder has an approximately 1 : 1 gender ratio with onset at around 16 years of age. The course of the disorder is typically long term and often continuous. Mood, anxiety and personality disorders are often comorbid with depersonalisation disorder but none predict symptom severity.

The most common immediate precipitants of the disorder are severe stress, depression and panic, and marijuana and hallucinogen ingestion. Depersonalisation disorder has also been associated with childhood interpersonal trauma, in particular emotional maltreatment.

*Neurochemical findings have suggested possible involvement of serotonergic, endogenous opioid and glutamatergic NMDA pathways.*

*****

I think lavender essential oil is the perfect candidate to address symptoms of depersonalization, because it counteracts the underlying culprits of this disorder. I have tried it personally and it really smashes my anxiety. My depersonalization has gotten better since 6 months but i got on lavender only the last week and i can say that anxiety is no longer an issue. It is my personal opinion that anyone that suffers from dr-dp should try lavender essential oil. The best option is to buy lavender essential oil in *PILL FORM*.

Other things that helped me: B-complex has helped, but also amentoflavone that has given me back the emotions. Amentoflavone is a k-opioid antagonist.


----------



## Tyree225 (Oct 29, 2018)

Can u post everything u use and where I can buy it. I'm in need of something right now befor I end it


----------



## gaga1456 (Jan 29, 2017)

i use lindens lavender essential oil and lavender tea. If you are in the us, they are shipped from the uk and will take a while..

i also use a normal b-complex. thats it


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Tyree225 said:


> Can u post everything u use and where I can buy it. I'm in need of something right now befor I end it


don't end it (if that's what you mean )I feel your pain believe me. But you gotta keep pushing. ????I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

I was going to buy lavender tea but unsure if it's as effective as the essential oil, plus I have concerns about the way it messes with hormones.


----------



## gaga1456 (Jan 29, 2017)

There is no estrogen activity with lavender:

https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1091581812472209

i think oil is more effective then the tea, but is effective nontheless. Tea is very useful for an upset stomach too, if you have problems due to stress. It helped with an upset stomach within 2 days


----------



## gaga1456 (Jan 29, 2017)

Lavender helps inhibit glutamate release, but only chronic use of a few weeks can clarify if lavender is able to show efficacy on the symptoms of dp/dr.

If any of you are going to use lavender for a period of time of weeks please update here your results.

Im on lavender 80mg lavender oil pills x1 a day. I will update after a few weeks, if a see positive results.


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

I’ll give this a try, will update by January.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------

